

How should you deal with auth and sharing Users info across microservices? - amikhailov
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/31317470/how-should-you-deal-with-auth-and-sharing-users-info-across-microservices/31321082

======
markwhite
do you really think SOA can handle user authentication somehow useful? All the
buzz for SOA is exaggerated enough. It seems only Netflix and Amazon can do
services right, no?

~~~
luckysteve
Seems like that

